# Lighting for S. Repens?!



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So in the future I would like to buy some staurogyne repens but I'm a noob when it comes to high lighting plants  Do any of y'all out there have high light plants and use a awesome light but you bought it somewhere convenient ? What I trying to say is, do any of you guys know where I can buy a amazing light (cheap preferably) for some high light plants? I'm not looking for lights in hoods just like clamps for example or hang on the wall lights ^__^?!  thanks guys!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi  
To my knowledge and experience S. repens will do fine in medium light once established in good substrate. 
If you want to venture into high light, you will need to take into consideration the problems excessive lighting may bring. Some of these problems (such as algal growth) will need to be counted by adding a CO2 systems to your tank so the plants can use nutrients and light effectively. Depending on the size of your tank, I may be able to suggest a lighting system for you....


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I was thinking of a 3-4 g but I also have a empty 6 g  either or, I would love too add s repens too either ^__^! I also have an empty 10 g I might be able too use , so if you can give me the lighting brands or systems for any of these tanks sizes that would be great!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't know much about the bigger tanks, but for budget lighting for small tanks I like to use compact flourescent lights. eg. a clamp lamp running a 40w 6500k bulb would give you enough light on a 3-4 gallon to grow just about anything. Mind that the bulb is quite bulky and your clamp lamp may not be deep enough to house it. I have found, that with the higher wattage lighting comes a heat problem... the bulbs can put off quite a bit of heat. Currently I use a 25w 6500k (cool white) ceiling led panel from ebay. I did have to wire it myself to a switch and a cord, but it's really quite easy. It gives off just enough light to hit the high light threshold. Another down side would be a need to find some kind of support for it. 
something like this one: 
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/6W-9W-12W-...Recessed-Ceiling-AC85V-265V-LP1-/121110893134

Each of these may also present their own aesthetic problems....

The easy way out would be to spend more money on aquarium lighting manufactured specifically for growing plants. People I know in the hobby tend to go with T5HO lighting or some kind of LED light such as the ones finnex sells:
http://www.finnex.net/index.php/ray2_series/?___store=default

If non of these looks like good ideas to you, you may just want to try dry starting your aquarium and flood it when the plants establish. Hobbyists have used this method to grow HC and other high light plants successfully in medium light


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hmm interesting I'm defeniatley going to look into the links you have me! 

I've never heard of dry starting though?! Is it a specific process of having no water and filling water slowly?!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yep! You plant the plants in the tank the way you want them with a fairly damp substrate. Then you saran wrap the top of the tank to sustain humidity inside the tank. The tank is generally filled when the plants grow out  Googling the term will fetch you more specific detail on the subject ^_^


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks sure will do!


----------

